

Bubble? What bubble? Things are great. Unless… - turoczy
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2011/06/05/bubble_what_bubble_things_are_great_unless_/?page=full

======
xd2
I started seriously thinking "bubble", when someone I know who runs a
moderately-successful, very small Groupon clone, decided to launch an
incubator.

Maybe that's not the sign of a bubble though. Maybe it will be a bubble when
someone launches an incubator for incubators.

------
16s
Very funny quote from the article:

 _"August 2011: Your accountant, your Uncle Sal, and the garage attendant at
your office building all confide they are cultivating start-ups on the side."_

------
sebastianavina
shit, i just went insane searching for that remotr acquisition by google...

------
bxr
_Wendy’s providing unlimited baked potatoes and Frosties, in exchange for a 5
percent equity stake._

I'd take that deal.

